# FritzBox 7170 mit Arcor Easybox A400 nutzen?



## push@max (25. März 2008)

Hi Community, ich werde ab heute DSL/Telefon-mäßig von Arcor "beliefert". Die Schaltung hat problemlos funktioniert, Internet und Telefon gehen auch reibungslos. 

Ich wollte weiterhin meine FritzBox 7170 nutzen, doch wie sich jetzt herausstellt, muss ich die Box von Arcor (Easybox A400) verwenden, um telefonieren zu können, da das Telefon direkt an die Box angeschlossen wird.  Leider hat die Box von Arcor aber kein WLAN, was ich dringend brauche, da ich mit einem Notebook arbeite.

Jetzt wollte ich Euch fragen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Fritzbox parallel zu nutzen und darüber WLAN zu beziehen...desweiteren ist die auch viel besser, als die billige Starterbox von Arcor die kaum Funktionen bietet.


----------



## push@max (26. März 2008)

Nachdem ich die ganze Nacht nach einer Lösung gesucht habe, läuft es nun endlich mit beiden Boxen parallel. Für alle, die ihre alte, vielleicht bessere Box als die von Arcor nutzen wollen, folgen dem Link und konfigurieren ihre Box der Anleitung nach. 

http://board.gulli.com/thread/993843-arcor-mit-fritzbox/


----------



## Tomdog (28. März 2008)

Hey,

also ich bin auch bei arcor, hatte lange die A400 und jetzt die A600 und meiner Meinung nach, kannste die durch deine Fritzbox komplett ersetzen, da die ja auch Voip unterstützt. Musst nur manuell deine Daten (stehn auf so nem Blatt von Arcor) eingeben. Kannst natürlich nicht den Modem installationscode benutzen. 
Früher wurde nämlich wenn man ISDN geräte benutzen wollte die Fritzbox 7050 ausgeliefert, von daher sollte eine 7170 erst recht keine Probleme machen.

Gruß


----------



## push@max (28. März 2008)

Leider ist die Sache die, dass man ja den Telefonanschluss direkt an die A400 von Arcor anschließt und nicht in die Steckdose. Kein Plan wie das gehen soll, weil die 7170 bietet solch einen Anschluss nicht. Wenn Du eine kleine Anleitung hättest oder darüber bescheid weisst wie das geht, würd ich mich freuen den die A400 leuchtet mit ihren Statusanzeigen so stark, dass ich nachts nicht pennen kann  und außerdem wird die Box unwahrscheinlich warm.

Zudem steht da jetzt noch eine zusätzliche Box, also ich würd die gerne weghaben!


----------

